# Mission to Mexico



## FrozenChosen (Dec 8, 2004)

The Auburn Reformed University Fellowship (RUF) is doing a mission trip to Monterey, Mexico. We will be meeting with a Presbyterian Church there and serve them as they serve the culture. We will be helping them engage the various colleges (200,000 college students live there!) as well as doing Bible schools. I am going with them, and I have a couple requests of my brothers on PB:

Please pray that God would prepare the students, interns, and ministers going on this trip with love and wisdom.

Please pray that for those raising support, like myself, that money would come in that we may go serve.

Thank you for your prayers...


----------



## blhowes (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FrozenChosen_
> The Auburn Reformed University Fellowship (RUF) is doing a mission trip to Monterey, Mexico. We will be meeting with a Presbyterian Church there and serve them as they serve the culture. We will be helping them engage the various colleges (200,000 college students live there!) as well as doing Bible schools. I am going with them, and I have a couple requests of my brothers on PB:
> 
> Please pray that God would prepare the students, interns, and ministers going on this trip with love and wisdom.
> ...


Dan,
That's neat. I'll be praying for you.

Just curious. If people on the board want to give towards your support, do you have a website or something that gives the address donations can be sent to?


----------



## FrozenChosen (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know how to have access to donations online, but I can put the address up:

Mission to the World
P.O. Box 116284
Atlanta, GA 30368-6284

In the lower half of any checks put my name, Daniel Pope, and my University, Auburn University.

If anyone does donate, please U2U me at some point so 1) I can thank you, and 2) send you a package about the way your funds were used in Mexico. I hope to make a DVD of the mission trip with pictures, and perhaps text files of a journal I hope to keep while I'm down there.


----------



## VanVos (Dec 9, 2004)

I'll be praying. Actually I nearly went to Mexico myself this year but had to cancel at the last moment. Have a good trip.

VanVos


----------

